# Pepper Mill Bushings thanks to johnnycnc



## broitblat (Sep 20, 2009)

I wanted something more durable and precise than the wood "bushings" I've been using for pepper mills, so I talked with John Goodin (johnnycnc).  Here's what we came up with:




 

I'm really happy with the way these work.  I use both pieces to turn the lower portion by itself, and just the one on the right when I'm turning the upper and lower parts together.

  -Barry


----------



## arjudy (Sep 20, 2009)

Those look nice. I've not had the chance to turn a pepper mill as of yet. Would like to try one sometime. I'll have to keep those bushings in mind.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice bushings, My son was asking me about a pepper mill, but I've never done one.


----------



## tool-man (Sep 20, 2009)

A great idea.  I have not done any pepper mills but this might be a good time to try one.  Do you have a recommended source for the kits.  I assume you use stainless steel - really just a question?


broitblat said:


> I wanted something more durable and precise than the wood "bushings" I've been using for pepper mills, so I talked with John Goodin (johnnycnc).
> -Barry


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 20, 2009)

Barry,

I'm about ready to start turing a few pepper mills for gifts.  Are pepper mills mainly "standard" size in that the bushings would work on most of them?

Jim Smith


----------



## broitblat (Sep 21, 2009)

All the pepper mills I've been turning have been from CSUSA.  Both their "premium" and "deluxe" models (of salt or pepper) use the same sizes (the standard and the crush/grind are different, however).  I've not done a lot of comparision, but my understanding is that theses are among the best kits available.

I find the pepper mills to be fairly straightforward to make.  The hardest parts are the drilling (just because it takes a long time) and getting a nice smooth curve in the shape.

  -Barry


----------



## Bill Bulloch (Sep 21, 2009)

*Peppermill bushings*

I like those -- is there a place where we can buy some?  Or, did y'all just make one set?


----------



## dasimm (Sep 21, 2009)

I would be interested in a set as well assuming the price is reasonable.


----------



## penhead (Sep 21, 2009)

Umm, is the time of year for peppermills or something..? 
I did a one day show saturday and had three requests for peppermills, of which I had none....

johnnycnc...what timing...!!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 21, 2009)

*Buy Pepper Mill Bushings?*



Bill Bulloch said:


> I like those -- is there a place where we can buy some? Or, did y'all just make one set?


 
Contact John (forum name johnnycnc).  I think he'd be willing to make more of these.

  -Barry


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the nice writeup, Barry.
I'm glad they are working out for you.
(I posted a feeler ad in MVV for anyone interested:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=51627)


----------



## lpierce65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who has used the bushings ?  anybody got any pictures to post ?  Tutorials ? would love to try a peppermill


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody that wants a tutorial, send an email to me.  I will reply with the tutorial as an attachment.+

"turning at exoticblanks period com"  convert to normal format.

Ed


----------



## holmqer (Sep 24, 2009)

broitblat said:


> All the pepper mills I've been turning have been from CSUSA.  Both their "premium" and "deluxe" models (of salt or pepper) use the same sizes (the standard and the crush/grind are different, however).  I've not done a lot of comparision, but my understanding is that theses are among the best kits available.
> 
> I find the pepper mills to be fairly straightforward to make.  The hardest parts are the drilling (just because it takes a long time) and getting a nice smooth curve in the shape.
> 
> -Barry



Sometimes CSUSA drives me nuts, and this is one of those cases. For similar size kits, the "Premium" and "Deluxe" kits cost the same, and both are described as the "finest we have ever seen".

Can anyone shed any light on the relative merits of these two kitss?


----------



## broitblat (Sep 25, 2009)

holmqer said:


> Sometimes CSUSA drives me nuts, and this is one of those cases. For similar size kits, the "Premium" and "Deluxe" kits cost the same, and both are described as the "finest we have ever seen".
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on the relative merits of these two kitss?


 
I've called and asked them the same question, but never got much of an answer.

I've tried both and don't see much significant difference.  I think the shaft of the "premium" kit is stainless and the "deluxe" kit is aluminum if I remember correctly.

Also, if I understand correctly from what I've just learned, the pepper mill kits sold by Exotic Blanks uses the same sizes and would work with this bushings (Ed, please correct me if I'm wrong).

  -Barry


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2009)

Ours use a 1&1/16".  To be honest, I have never had to use anyone else's mech.  Woodcraft asked me to turn one of theirs once, and supplied me the kit.  That's the only time I've tried a different one.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 25, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Ours use a 1&1/16". To be honest, I have never had to use anyone else's mech. Woodcraft asked me to turn one of theirs once, and supplied me the kit. That's the only time I've tried a different one.


 
OK, the through-hole on the kits I've used is also 1 1/16.  The larger, shallow hole in the base is 1 5/8

  -Barry


----------



## savage0809 (Sep 25, 2009)

Please add me to the list also ,thanks Bill


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

I made a set of these out of Aluminum, Mine get clamped in the jaws of my Nova and the Aluminum gets marred. Otherwise they work great even for the monster 30 some inch mills.


----------

